# Altavoces HIFI HOME Fullrange



## AMiranda (May 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Estoy buscando info para montar unos altavoces hifi pasivos para casa y que sean sencillos y con cierta calidad.

La idea es que usen sólo un driver fullrange, para evitar crossovers etc.

He encontrado unos altavoces bastante baratos monacor SPH 60:

http://www.thomann.de/es/monacor_sph60x.htm

mi idea es construir algo parecido a esto:

http://diyaudioprojects.com/Speakers/FE127E_SB/index.htm

¿álguien que haya hecho algo parecido que pueda aconsejarme?

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2010)

Mira en esta página:
http://fullrangedriver.com/singledriver/


----------



## AMiranda (May 17, 2010)

gracias por el link..

he encontrado esto:

http://www.highfidelity.pl/artykuly/0601/diy.html


----------

